# Enneatype the person above you based on their tastes in music.



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

it was a hit on TypoC, so I thought I'd bring it here too :tongue:
the rules are simple
1) listen to the selections above you and post what type they seem like to you
2) choose 3-5 songs that you feel really resonate with you
3) wrap songs in spoiler tags. otherwise, these pages will be a bitch to load

let us begin!

* *


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Type 6?


* *


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^I can see why you would say that (the last song in particular was Sexual 6w5>8 as hell)
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=52986" target="_blank">Pinkieshyrose</a></i></span>
7w6>2w3>9w1 So/Sx (and probably ENFP)


* *


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd say type 4. Why? I have no idea. I'm not really knowledgeable about enneagram, so I'll just resort to stereotypes (and probably incorrect ones at that lol). Most of your songs were intense, emotional, and atypical for someone of your age/location demographic. 


* *


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> ..


I am typing this analysis while I listen. ;D

* *





_Fantastik Impossibles:_ 
The song has a kind of underlying positivity in its vibe, but there's frustration also. The lyrics are a bit sarcastic. It's a bit unfair because I know you're a 1, but I can see it here - there's a vibe of frustration that builds up and you can't get out of it, in the arrangement. I can't see it as type 4 though, because there's an 'upbeatness' that is being rejected. In a song I would associate with 4 as a type, the frustration and pain would be embraced rather than this vibe with the changing drum beats kind of 'fighting it off.' So I can't help but hear 1 fending off 7 in this song. I hope its not my bias talking but I don't think it is.

_Bear in Heaven: 
_Very frustrated vibe. "Just inches away but I'm still too far" - this is SX frustration. The very driving, constant beat and repetition of melody, the 'vibe' is very cp-6.

Enya:
I know this song well.  Based on the vibe I cannot help but associate Enya with type 9. There's a dreamer, escapism, piling on the vocals to be immersed into her own world created inside of her mind. There's also a sadness and longing, "I dreamt that you loved me still the same." Most people would associate this dreaming with type 4, but the vibe feels more 9-dreaming to me, I can't explain why. I could also see a 2 flavor. 2's dream like this. 4s are more likely to express "I don't deserve it" or "I am not good enough for this dream" whereas 2 and 9 are positive outlook, like 'this dream will come true!' That would make sense since 1 is surrounded by 2 and 9 and has a line to 7. It's the same reason why 4's tend to value competency in their creative expression. Being surrounded by all positive outlook types makes 1s value happiness and positive outlook and to focus on being frustrated that things aren't always good and positive. But their dreams and fantasies will have a positive outlook.

Kut Klose:
No idea, sorry. Vague, universal sentiment.  If I am going to be shallow I will say type 2.

Teray:
Feels positive outlook again.



If I didn't know you I would say type 1wX with positive outlook fixes, 2 and 7. Or integrated 1 with other fixes.  2-fix is obvious. There's a lot of "I want you" and "Please love me" - but, the positive outlook belief that this is possible and that you have the power to achieve this happiness, which is a mix very specific to 2... so .. 1w2-2wX- no head fix particularly present; line to 7 obvious. SX-related themes here.

I know your head-fix is 6, but there is a certain vibe I get from 6 music that I didn't see in *these* songs, except for the second song, and maybe shades of it in the first. I've seen it in songs you've posted in other threads though, in spades. Same with your social instinct. It's less present here, except in the first song, and shades of it in the last song; very blatant in the video. SX stuff more present. Is some beautiful person leaving you in a frustrated mood ?? ;D


Here's mine:


* *



































Sorry they're all by the same band but I'm in an obsessive mood, and nobody mirrors me more perfectly, turns me on more thoroughly, or makes me feel more naked, so what's the point? I'm a one-man, one-muse kind of woman. >:]


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Here's a few other crucial songs throughout my life, which I love very much, which mirror me, and which stood the test of time - before I got obsessed with The Tea Party which is simply put, the best mirror & my favorite band, and whose production style and arrangements and sentiments are strikingly similar to my music & visions. The above post defines most aspects of me but these might help to get a broader sense..


* *


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm inclined to say 4w3 from those



* *














https://soundcloud.com/dmitryevgrafov/improvise


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

@_lycanized_: 4w5-5w6-9w8 sx/sp


* *


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Ooh, I like this idea~ I want to type an awesome analysis like @_Animal_ but I'm really bad at putting my impressions into words. I'll do my best anyway.


First of all @_Doge_ has amazing music taste. Even more reason for me to love you. roud:

I get an overarching feeling of seriousness and intensity, a thirst for adventure mixed with intense emotions that you may or may not express outwardly. There's a sort of fiery desire within these songs, not sure what it's for but it's there. 

Third song is a lot more subdued but still highly intense. Yet somewhat calming at the same time. A hint of happiness and subtle appreciation of what's really enjoyable in the world. at this point I have no idea what I'm saying so please bear with me

Now we're getting a bit more upbeat (song 4). It's actually almost funky. Suggests to me that you can be a really fun and lighthearted guy when you feel like it? You probably have a little silliness inside.

Last one goes back to the original theme. Man, I have an idea of your personality judging by these songs but it's impossible to put into words.  It's something I just... know. 

In Enneagram terms I'd peg you as CP 6 based on all the above. Could be either wing. SP first. Possible id-type in your tritype. Beyond that I'm not too sure? I might come back and edit this.



Here's some of mine:


* *


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

See nothing pointing again 6w7, but probably a 4w5 fix. Gut fix is hard for me, sorry. I can't pin it, then again, I'm not in the best of states right now

Moar I'm really trying here to present the essence of everything I listen to, but it's hard because I listen to a lot of music


* *










Notice how it starts breaking, I love that and it's important


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Either a type 4 or type 9. Calm, peaceful music with seemingly not enough tension, but does get very interesting once you start focusing. This sort of music requires long attention span and personal interpretation.

It's hard to find out someone's enneagram with one just track. So, here are 5:


* *






I love repetition in songs.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Haziq Mir said:


> Either a type 4 or type 9. Calm, peaceful music with seemingly not enough tension, but does get very interesting once you start focusing. This sort of music requires long attention span and personal interpretation.
> 
> It's hard to find out someone's enneagram with one just track. So, here are 5:
> 
> ...



* *






So type. Getting 6 over 5. Positive outlook in there, kind of 9/7-ish.

If I try to pick songs I think represent me in some way:


* *


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm... I'm an amateur at this, but let's see. I smell... 8ness, 4ness, 6ness.
Curious. I'll play. roud: I have eclectic tastes that cover pretty much every genre though.


* *































And Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell! (But it'd be one video too many.)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Go on then, for shits n giggles. :tongue:

The track and the video <3

* *


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Song and video probably 5w4/4w3 area


* *

































Admittedly I was really out of it when I made my previous post


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

*@lycanized*

Most of these strike me as rather 5w4. Distant, concentrated, kind of opaque, and very... specific. I really like your taste in music, by the way.


* *


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Type 4 ^


* *


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Type 4, clear as day. Most likely sp > sx > so.

Let me try this again. Going to be a little more homogenous this time.


* *


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Haziq Mir
4w3>5w4>9w1 Sp/Sx (flamboyant and intense in a contained, low energy sort of way)


* *


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

4w5 - 1w9 - 7w8 Sx/Sp :blushed:


* *




Pixie Lott - Heart Cry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gBAms4ir7Q


Ellie Goulding - This Love 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TLrvfZ3ckM


OneRepublic - Burning Bridges 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzT72rH-ALU


Parachute - Hearts Go Crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7QPLK4vvM0


Fun. - Some Nights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yzktTp5LSo


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Well damn.


This thread always seems to mess with my computer. :frustrating:

Yeah, one of the main reasons that I love this song so much is the fascinating way that he plays around with words and uses them in totally creative, unusual and unexpected ways.

Have you tried playing _Calling You_, again? It plays fine for me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Myoho Traveller said:


> This thread always seems to mess with my computer. :frustrating:
> 
> Yeah, one of the main reasons that I love this song so much is the fascinating way that he plays around with words and uses them in totally creative, unusual and unexpected ways.
> 
> Have you tried playing _Calling You_, again? It plays fine for me.


Unexpected, indeed.

I don't think it wants to play for me, but I could always youtube it myself...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Unexpected, indeed.
> 
> I don't think it wants to play for me, but I could always youtube it myself...


I choose my music both for the music - good melody and lyrics - I love metaphor.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Round 2.


* *


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Helios
4w5>5w6>1w9 So/Sp


* *


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

There's elegance. There's longing. There's idealism. The desire pours down. Everything coated in a sweet upbeat melody. The sx is obvious. I think the tritype is 147. I think sx7 represents it better. Bubble-gummy, swirling, 7w6 explains it best. There's unmet expectation and still looking forward to it to come true.


* *


----------



## vertigo12314 (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> There's elegance. There's longing. There's idealism. The desire pours down. Everything coated in a sweet upbeat melody. The sx is obvious. I think the tritype is 147. I think sx7 represents it better. Bubble-gummy, swirling, 7w6 explains it best. There's unmet expectation and still looking forward to it to come true.
> 
> 
> * *


This music seems peaceful and reclusive like a 5w4 but it's more like a 9w1 that you are with that "resigned" feeling. I think you would probably like Broken Bells listening to this stuff. He films the clouds Pt. 2 sounds really good.


* *


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, I was skipped? What's up with that?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

an absurd man said:


> Wow, I was skipped? What's up with that?


I'll type you if you resend them mate :happy:

@OT

* *


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Your song choices strike as Sx/Sp and a bit Se-ish I guess. Not sure if they make me think of any specific enneatype. =P

Yeah I'm bumping this topic because I missed it. >_>

Anyway, it's hard finding songs I relate to, so I'm just gonna post this because it turns me on:


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Sexual 6? I thought it was more silly than sexy but okay. Also a tad Se-ish with feeling. Mostly just saying what it is, with a contemptuous tone.
















Here is mein


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Reality Hazer said:


> Here is mein


I'd guess either a 5 or a 6 (possibly an 8).

The Swans piece is ruminative, melancholy and wistful. The lyrics are angsty - references to the world ending, guilt, lies, greed, evil, loss of control, "the cold light of boring reality", "the corruption of your lazy mind" (so 6's concern with the truth, uncertainty and scepticism, or the intellectualism of the 5?). Against that, it seems self-pitying: you can be saved, but "it won't save me" - which seems more 4, but could also be the 6's fear of abandonment and being left without support.

Todd Terje: Quite bouncy and upbeat, with repetitive phrases; it's definitely structured music. Would be good music to work out to. The chap on the cover looks downbeat (ruminating on the miseries of life, and fortifying himself with strong liquor), but the music doesn't come across that way.

Beherit's Gates of Nanna: From the title, which refers to Babylonian mythology, I could say 4 or 5, but the music is aggressive and outwardly directed.

***

My musical tastes are all over the place. So I’m doing this in three lots. This will: a) save me from having to put up mixed batches of five apiece, and b) prevent you, the audience, from making a faulty judgement. Besides, it's more straightforward this way.


1.) Movies
Lion in Winter: 
* *











North by Northwest: 
* *








]



The Margaret Rutherford Miss Marple theme: 
* *












Lawrence of Arabia: 
* *











On Her Majesty's Secret Service: 
* *


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

2.) Classical music, mostly opera

Rossini - _Otello _trio: 
* *












Rossini: Crudele sospetto (_La donna del lago_): 
* *












Meyerbeer - Benediction des poignards (from _Les Huguenots_): 
* *












Wagner - In fernem Land (from _Lohengrin)_: 
* *












Mozart - _La clemenza di Tito _finale: 
* *












I also want to add the coronation scene and the forest scene from _Boris Godunov_; the overture to _Ruslan y Lyudmila_; the Act III finale of _La Juive_; the finale to _Fidelio_. Plus _Alexander Nevsky_, Holst's Mars, & various Haydn symphonies. But that's enough classical music.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

3.) Songs
Gilbert & Sullivan - If you give me your attention: 
* *











Noel Coward - Mad Dogs & Englishmen: 
* *











Monty Python - Medical love song: 
* *











Tom Lehrer - Oedipus Rex: 
* *











Sondheim - A little priest: 
* *












Plus: For the benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

<see above>


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Erudite Adventurer said:


> <see above>


9 sp/sx (How did I do? >, <)

I'll put my favorites.

The Clash - Rock the Casbah

* *












Janelle Monae - Givin' Em what They Love

* *












Coldplay - Clocks

* *












Kid Cudi - Young Lady 

* *












Cibo Matto -Sugar Water

* *













...


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

...
Weezer - Only In Dreams

* *












The Cure - The Walk

* *












Gorillaz - Latin Simone (Que Pasa Contigo)

* *















Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence

* *












The Breeders - No Aloha

* *


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Reality Hazer said:


> Sexual 6? I thought it was more silly than sexy but okay. Also a tad Se-ish with feeling. Mostly just saying what it is, with a contemptuous tone.


Each to their own. :tongue: I have a tendency to really get into song even when they are meant to be silly. *cough*


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> 9 sp/sx (How did I do? >, <)


Interesting... Why a 9?

I think I'm probably either a 3 or a 7(w8).


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

4w5? 9w8 7w6 sx/sp Based mostly on my feelings of the songs. Not really good at this and was trying to forget your true enneagram type. Sense I for some reason remembered it.






* *


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm, the Marina song actually makes me think of type 4 somehow.

Rainbow Veins is a bit hard to follow.^^; Sounds a bit 9ish or 7ish, but I'm not sure. 

Across the universe makes me think of 9, with the calm and "constant" feel. Lucy in the Sky too. 

Last song makes me think of 4 again. x3 

Meh, I'm not the best at interpreting song, but I tried.


Okay, lets see if I can find some more serious songs. 

* *









(Oh no, now I feel kind of unoriginal going with a Marina and the Diamonds song :tongue














Hmm yeah, I guess these kinda work.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm, the Marina song actually makes me think of type 4 somehow.
> 
> Rainbow Veins is a bit hard to follow.^^; Sounds a bit 9ish or 7ish, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...




Following the order of songs posted, I'd say:
4w3-6w7-9w8 

Mine:


* *


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Erudite Adventurer said:


> Interesting... Why a 9?
> 
> I think I'm probably either a 3 or a 7(w8).


Tbh, I was going to go with a 3, however I doubted myself and put 9, and I cant back it up lolol.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

@Superfluous 

The Clash - Rock the Casbah ./ Dancy + rock elements, fun with an edge
united rule-defying (defying a ban on rock music), king orders airbombs, but the pilots just play the 

Givin’ Em What They Love ./ funkiness and more rebellion, audacity, giving love, fringe group representation. 

Coldplay - Clocks ./ helplessness against confusion/tides/closing walls/time, begging, frustration, wistful, regret

Kid Cudi - Young Lady ./ putting someone on a pedestal, thinking you're not good enough for them, admiration. 

Cibo Matto -Sugar Water ./ Surreality? relaxation, travel, laid back.

Weezer - Only In Dreams ./ relationships that are dissolved and only linger in dreams, fraud and clinginess

Depeche Mode – Enjoy The Silence ./ conflict avoidance to the max - don't speak so I can love you and not get hurt. Idealisation of communication break downs.

*
My impression - has a people focus, and an ambivalence towards conflict, so 6-2-9.*






lycanized said:


> lag :mellow:
> Some mix of 6w5, 8w9/9w8 and not 3


Care to explain?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Choice said:


> @Superfluous
> 
> The Clash - Rock the Casbah ./ Dancy + rock elements, fun with an edge
> united rule-defying (defying a ban on rock music), king orders airbombs, but the pilots just play the
> ...


Wow very nice! lolol Those are my favorite songs because of the music, much less of the lyrics. Would you have an idea of what functions the music seems like? I wonder, because I'm beginning to doubt my functions. I think SP/Sx?


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> Following the order of songs posted, I'd say:
> 4w3-6w7-9w8
> 
> Mine:


6w7 4w3 9w8 sp/sx ^_^


* *





<sup>


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

4w5>9w8>5w? Sp/So


* *


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

My first impression was 7. The second and fourth song have a 4-ish feeling to them, croc is making me uncomfortable and I have no idea about the first one. 5? Don't really get a feeling from this type of music.

7w6 (I can't imagine a 7w8 liking the 4-ish songs somehow? They seem too dreamy.) - 4w3 - ): sx first


* *


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

6w7 9w1 4? :laughing:　I was a little off.

These are a bit different from the songs I showed before.


* *







* *


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

@Pinkieshyrose Some positive outlook type. 

The first song crosses many 4-ish topics, the sound is very positive outlook like, though. All of Regina's songs are sorta 4-7-9 or 4-6-9 (imo), this song seems more like 4-6-9. LOL sounds like 7 and 9. The last song reminds me of 4, it's so expressive. The second song "isn't available in your country". :sad:

My final guess is 9w1 - 7w6 - 4w5. roud:


* *


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> 6w7 9w1 4? :laughing:　I was a little off.
> 
> These are a bit different from the songs I showed before.


You seem like a 7w6, 4w3, 9w1.

Well, I'm going to post more songs. This time, I'm using songs that I enjoyed at an earlier time in my life, around 12-11.


* *

































I hope everyone likes these songs.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

You skipped me. :sad:

5w4 (esp because of Mr.Roboto) - 1w9 (overall feeling of your songs) - 4w? (esp because of Eurythmics)
I'm not sure about the 4 fix, though. 

Now do mine! :tongue:


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

@chicklit

Sorry I skipped your videos, but you didn't have a post up when I started out. That's one thing I hate about threads like this... it seems like someone always replies to my subject by the time I finish my response. LOL.

It kind of looks like...

6w7 - 4w3 - 9w8

I liked the first song in your list by Regina Spektor, but I had trouble "getting" the ideas behind the others. All of them had a good beat, though.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

athenian200 said:


> @chicklit
> 
> Sorry I skipped your videos, but you didn't have a post up when I started out. That's one thing I hate about threads like this... it seems like someone always replies to my subject by the time I finish my response. LOL.
> 
> ...


Wait, you don't get the idea behind Bitter Sweet Symphony? Or did your thread just didn't update again? :shocked:

I changed two of the songs, but that was before you posted your response.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I was going to post this at the end of this section but there isn't any updates so why not post


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

@Pinkieshyrose 9w1 - 7w6 - 4w3 
Almost the same as my earlier typing, your songs just give off that vibe. 
Wanted to go with triple positive outlook first, but the Doctor Who song was just too dramatic. :tongue:


* *


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Electric with punch. Girl power. Facing oblivion with the head straight up, being aware of the dangers. I know I am alone. I won't take your shit. I still need to figure me out. I'm going to empower myself. 6w7 sp/sx, 3w2, 9w8.



* *


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

@Mr.Rbtoo 4w5, 6w5, 9w8

General melancholy, a desire to fight but too anxious and broken to bring oneself to do so most of the time, deep reflection on sorrow.


* *


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

@Zapp (Bear with me, I'm not very big on typing Enneagram.) 

Gives me an idea of a resentful (perhaps hidden, secret) id type. Very conscious of one's individual power, gives guidance to self and to others. Tough love? Behind has a vulnerable part, but is not sure what to do with it.

864 or 684 sp/sx


* *





























I'm not sure whether these are the best representation of songs I resonate with, but here's a random five of what I listen to.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Animal curious what you make of these (no worries if you don't have the time; I know you're busy atm). Narrowing it down to 5 songs is hard!!! I've tried posting in this thread before but I end up with a list of like 100 songs, so I tried not to think about it too much this time around. Just went with my mood atm as opposed to all-time-favorites (although some of these are my favorites, for sure).


* *


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Everything, everything, EVERYTHING. 

Okay but specific songs: 

Illusion, VNV Nation
Love is Blindness, Jack White Cover
Mad World, Gary Jules
Genius Next Door, Regina Spektor
You Are The Moon, The Hush Sound

I would just embed them but I can't access youtube atm.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

@hal0hal0



The river said:


> Is a dream a lie if it don't come true
> Or is it something worse
> That sends me down to the river
> Though I know the river is dry
> That sends me down to the river tonight


http://youtube.com/watch?v=gg3DleXrT-o


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Aww, I miss this thread.
@Doll 6? Especially 'Mad World' reminds me of 6. :frustrating:


* *


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

chicklit said:


> Aww, I miss this thread.
> 
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=45810" target="_blank">Doll</a></i></span> 6? Especially 'Mad World' reminds me of 6. :frustrating:


Aw yeah Caravan Palace! The songs seems to definitely be appealing for the bittersweet 4s with a taste of a the rebellious CP 6 (the last 2 songs). I believe 7s would pick something more upbeat and danceable.


* *


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Quang said:


> Aw yeah Caravan Palace! The songs seems to definitely be appealing for the bittersweet 4s with a taste of a the rebellious CP 6 (the last 2 songs). I believe 7s would pick something more upbeat and danceable.
> 
> 
> * *


7w6 or 4w3 SX?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone whos up for a challenge; my favorite score pieces, all having a different "feel" to them.


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Superfluous said:


> Anyone whos up for a challenge; my favorite score pieces, all having a different "feel" to them.


The Inception theme song.. the feels. *cries* Gets me every time, it's an amazing movie.

I sense a lot of softness in the songs. I am going with a 9w1 core but with the rawness and emotion of sx/sp. Going by tritype, my vote is 9w1 4w5 6w7/7w6.

Mine :

* *


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Luzy said:


> Mine


Starts off with a 7 feel, intense and in the moment but a nagging lack of satisfaction 
Some of it seems a little Fourish, some of it either 9w8ish or 8w9ish, some of it a little CP 6ish too. 

But overall tritype 749, intense but whimsical and hard to pin down. 

I could also see 648 tritype, second choice.


--------
Mine:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

The first song is focused on healing. It's imo a good example of sp4. The video has a very fantastical feel, so that makes me think 7 and 9 are there. For starters, 4w5 sp, 479/497.

The second song is about contemplation of human nature, a desire to understand what makes us tick and it's focused in our contradictive emotions. Makes me think of a withdrawn type. It's also very whimsical. I favor 9>4>5.

The third song is about finding a place to call home, our place in the world. Talks a bit about being loved, but it's very self-contained. It's also very light. Makes me think of 4, 5, 6 or 9. I favor 9>6>4>5.

The fourth song is also very withdrawn and touches on romance. It's also very self-contained. Low temperament. The ending makes you feel like lost in blankness. Also withdrawn type. I favor 5>9>4.

My conclussion is that you're sp/sx and a 459 in some order.

Now, I'm going to see what results from a random selection of 5 songs in my music library...


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, "Lift Me Up" brings back memories.  @0+n*1 Got a very auxilary Se - feeling from your songs, for whatever reason. "Fade to Nothing" and "Out of Space" sound very 5-ish and after the first listen you _definitely_ don't seem like a core heart type to me. Hm. Could see either 1w9 or 9w1 as head fix, my guess would be 5 > 1(w9) > 3, self-preservation dominant.


* *


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

chicklit said:


> Wow, "Lift Me Up" brings back memories.
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=65192" target="_blank">0+n*1</a></i></span> Got a very auxilary Se - feeling from your songs, for whatever reason. "Fade to Nothing" and "Out of Space" sound very 5-ish and after the first listen you _definitely_ don't seem like a core heart type to me. Hm. Could see either 1w9 or 9w1 as head fix, my guess would be 5 > 1(w9) > 3, self-preservation dominant.


You are really hard to type... In every song I sense some 6, probably 6w5. Some of them are 4ish, very intense and others are simple 2ish romantic songs. The "Virgin Queen" one is 9w1 with some 7, ethereal and playful. I see some 1w2 idealism in the other songs and 8 in the first one (also sx first). For tritype my vote is 6w5 1w2 2w1/4w5 social-last.

Mine:

* *


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

The first song has a very Reinassance feel and the voice is ethereal. The name indicates fantasy. 7 sx.
The second song is more generic indie rock. It has a more crude and juvenile feel. The name indicates escapism. The lyrics indicate a feeling of being stuck in a place. It's more angsty. 4. 6-7. so or sx.
The third song has a more punky feel. It's crude too. sx. 8-fixed. 6-7. 4.
Punky again. Very scrappy and fuck you. sx. 8-fixed. 6!
Punky. Angsty. Crude. Very Fuck you. Lyrics indicate the head in a battleground. Reactive. SX, 6.

My guess is SX 6w7, 4, 8

I'll post random songs again


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Um? 4w5 1w2 7w8 Sx/So

This playlist is going to be a little longer than the others'... Sorry. Still, very very very curious to get some feedback. 

- Vance Joy - Riptide
- Fun. - Stars 
- Foxes - Glorious
- Shawn Mendes - Life Of The Party
- Taylor Swift - Bad Blood
- Eagle Seagull - I'm Sorry But I'm Beginning to Hate Your Face
- M83 - Wait
- Katy B - Still
- Ella Henderson - Ghost
- Ed Sheeran - Don't
- Maroon 5 - Animals 
- Ages and Ages - Divisionary 

*click to check out the music* 


* *





```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ_1HMAGb4k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qet2VkEbcX4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8p7-baF9w8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fcTCMWx2-s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUDfzJTKgQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa72Z7RO7yw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAwYodrBr2Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xdyav8r3mA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8AfQaUnXM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD2rhdFRehU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpgTC9MDx1o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BAU9mKJjdU
```


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

9w1 2w1 6w7/7w6 so-last, unsure about stacking, since almost all of your chosen songs focus on a significant other and love, in a way that a sexual 9 maybe would. They've got nothing of the seduction/aggressiveness of a sexual 2 though, and more of the sp 2 (especially the Taylor Swift song). Torn between sx 9 and sp 2 as core.


* *


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

*off the game*



chicklit said:


> 9w1 2w1 6w7/7w6 so-last, unsure about stacking, since almost all of your chosen songs focus on a significant other and love, in a way that a sexual 9 maybe would. They've got nothing of the seduction/aggressiveness of a sexual 2 though, and more of the sp 2 (especially the Taylor Swift song). Torn between sx 9 and sp 2 as core.


Very interesting. Why did you choose 9w1 over 9w8 & 2w1 over 2w3?


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

0+n*1 said:


> The first song has a very Reinassance feel and the voice is ethereal. The name indicates fantasy. 7 sx.
> The second song is more generic indie rock. It has a more crude and juvenile feel. The name indicates escapism. The lyrics indicate a feeling of being stuck in a place. It's more angsty. 4. 6-7. so or sx.
> The third song has a more punky feel. It's crude too. sx. 8-fixed. 6-7. 4.
> Punky again. Very scrappy and fuck you. sx. 8-fixed. 6!
> ...


I think you are a 5w4 based on the songs you posted!




chicklit said:


> * *


9w1, That was BEFORE i noticed you are in fact a 9.:ninja:

For me, my tastes are very broad, I can appreciate anything really. I think Dubstep and screechy electronic music is one of the main genres which I don't like.

I guess I listen to rock/dance/rap mostly, but only because that is what happens to be in my music library on my phone which I haven't bothered to update in years. lately I've been discovering that I really enjoy metal, it just gets me pumped as hell.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not sure who's technically above me, so let me know I missed someone I'm supposed to type!

A selection of favorite songs:
- You Remind me of Home - Ben Gibbard
- Helplessness Blues - Fleet Foxes
- Vienna - Billy Joel
- These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding
- Generator (First Floor) - Freelance Whales
- Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin
- You Are the Everything - REM
- The Wild Hunt - The Tallest Man on Earth
- Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Edit: I was ninja'd. I'll analyze the one above.

- You Remind me of Home - Ben Gibbard
Acoustic, repetitive. Faded, longing for vivid color. Abandoned. Small town, relaxed feel, nothing happening. Gray. Poor, empty. Looking at the window, contemplating the vastness of nothing. Your avatar. Home. Withdrawn, sp. 
- Helplessness Blues - Fleet Foxes
Acoustic, repetitive but with more force, more catharsis. Awareness of ordinarity, just like you and me. Reflective. A desire to serve a greater purpose. Themes of faith and wanting to believe. Waiting for a calling. Seeking purpose, oneself. 469, sp and hints of so.
- Vienna - Billy Joel (beautiful song, btw)
Soft, soulful. Dreaming, shattered dreams. Feeling little, fear. Resignation, serenre yet somber. "Don't take life so seriously" Big insight, trying to enjoy the present. The sun is setting. Stop running so fast, you're not going to get it all. The weight of reality. Reflection and the illusion of peace of mind. 4X9.
- These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding
Old. Slow dancing. Feeling lonely, yearning for the company of a loved one. No type, inclined to 9.
- Generator (First Floor) - Freelance Whales
Brighter, relaxed, countryside feel. The intro was soothing, minimal inteference, vast feel. People working in the fields at day and afternoon, circle around the bonfire at night, playing guitar, feeling one with everything around us. Subtle smile. Old soul, inclined to 9.
- Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin
Starts soft and then the push, rock but still very mellow. Longing for intimacy or closure. Reflective. Old soul, experienced. Looking back. My first impression is 7 sx in a specific state of mind.
- You Are the Everything - REM
Again, that feel of peasant in a Reinassance fair. Withdrawn, fear of the world. Intimacy, you are the everything. 9-fixed, 5 sx.
- The Wild Hunt - The Tallest Man on Earth
That feel again. A little raspy this time. Relaxed, contemplative. Faded, abandoned. I'm repeating myself. "I plan to be forgotten when I'm gone". Nothing, no one.
- Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap
The most different in the pack. Reverb, filling space. Old relationships. I don't know type but any 5 sx comes to mind.

Generally very mellow and withdrawn, stil. Almost dead, old soul feel. Reflective. Lost in an empty space full of long pauses. There's also a lot of painting a picture, describing everything like just disappearing, I don't know how to explain it. Folk. I can enjoy these at times. There wasn't too much variety here. You avatar came to mind all the time. It's very congruent in that sense. There must be ego here and 9-fix, 4X9 or X59 and because of the huge amount of longing, I'll favor 4X9, specifically 459 or 469, but with the head or the gut leading. Also, an sp feel, with bits of so and bits of sx.

(@chicklit)

* *




I'll skip to the last posted. 

The first song has a danger feel. Sounds underground and violent. Dark. It has a Fi-Se feel. Lyrically, I'd place it in the 4-fixed or 8-fixed, 7-6 space, sx. The aesthetic is very 4-7, like Marilyn Manson, for example but less grotesque.
The second paints an image of riding a car in a long road that crosses the desert in dusk, an escapist feel, lingering, contemplating movement, just trying to reach somewhere. At the ends it explodes in frenetic movement and shifting lights and objects in rush, it feels free, finally free. It's dark too, brooding, you can feel the pain. "There's no sound to hide behind". Lyrically, again, 4-fixed, 7-6.
The third song follows the same path but here it's obvious. Fidget brain, restless, scattered and you can feel the pain again. 4-fixed, 6-7. Here we find that anxious-violent feel again.
The fourth song started more acoustic and it fooled me for a second. There's that feel again. Dark, raw, brooding, blades cutting everything from the inside and bleeding out. Violent but not exactly aggressive. It's not fuck you and destroying everything around. It's punky and angsty. Underground bars. Grim. I can't find the word. But I'm sticking to my 8-fixed, 6-7.
The last song has that hip-hop, gangsta feel but with a bit of r&b. Streets, industrial, guetto. I'm going to go with 7-8 here too. It's not as violent as the others, but still in the same line.
All these songs feel young, trying to survive in a cruel world but showing no vulnerability, trying to escape from pain but being aware of it. There's a message I want to give to the crowds, find my calling, the city is jungle.

My verdict is 784 or 748, 7w6, sx/sp maybe, at least so-last.




And again, random songs.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hespera said:


> I'm not sure who's technically above me, so let me know I missed someone I'm supposed to type!
> 
> A selection of favorite songs:
> - You Remind me of Home - Ben Gibbard
> ...


Not sure guessing 5? 
Across the universe 





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

It ain't me babe
www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_y9FB3O7j0&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

For what it's worth
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

Real Heroe
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

I'm not the killing type
www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyE2MLq24OE&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

Dead Hearts





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

@ai.tran.75


* *





What each song made me think:

first song: positive outlook (9w1 / 7w6)
second song: 7
third song: 9 and something else?
fourth song: 6
fifth song: 2 and 6
sixth song: social instinct


6w7/7w6 9w1 2w? so/sx

---

Here's mine:

* *


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

-Ben Howard - Keep Your Head Up
Uplifting, light, introspective. Tenacity, quiet determination, steadiness. Believing in oneself. Generally, it seems competence/positive and ego. My first impression is 9-fixed 3 sp.
-Low Roar - Patience
It feels like moving in slow motion. Not being able to concentrate, lost in thought. My first impression is 5.
-Sheep, Dog & Wolf - Glare
-Son Lux - Alternate World
Young, wanting to eat the world. Me and you against the world. My first impression is 5 sx.

Btw, I liked your songs. Thanks for the "recommendation".

I'll type those songs as 5w4-3w4-9w1 sx/sp (so-last)

Other random songs:


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

@0+n*1 I'm getting 6w5... the songs you posted all have a kind of anticipatory vibe, but there's also something intellectual about them, for lack of a better word.


* *






























Sorry that was a lot... I included songs I could find on youtube, but I was really hoping to put "Tom Thumb," "Volunteer" or "Dancing Dolls of Porcelain" by Bitter Ruin in here...ah well. "Leather for Hell" will have to do lmao

Honorable mention goes to "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen. And the rest of Regina Spektor's discography.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

For the person above, I'd guess 4 something.

Highly unlikely someone's going to accurately guess my type from my music, though there is a strong common thread between them that could be a dead giveaway. My instinctual variant is all over these songs.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

@Zamyatin Lots of 1ish vibes.

1w9 sx/sp 6w5(5w6?)

I'm not sure of heart fix, though. Nothing seemed to point in any particular direction.


* *


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha, no, not even close. Themes of guilt, obligation, sin, sexuality, and a mental tug of war between fatalism and idealism. Those videos are solid sp/sx E1 to me.

As for your songs, they're kind of light and fast moving. I'm guessing E7 something. Probably sx with all the flirty overtones and an E2 fix somewhere.

edit: ah, I'm guessing your previous prediction was for the person before me. Good guess, by the way.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

@Zamyatin I would be interested to hear why you typed me at 4. I mistyped as a 4 for a very long time.

And more songs, I guess, so the game can go on.


* *


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

@justforthespark
The Sia song is about escaping an unhappy reality through a fantasy world. Or, at least the video is, though the lyrics have a much stronger E7 vibe about drowning the unhappiness inside through sensory escape and denial. The Regina Spektor song is very social/sexual E4, introspective and idolizing. I also got a social Four vibe from the Panic at the Disco song, full of cynical condemnation of others mixed with a good-sized dose of self-loathing.

I did see a lot of Seven in the Bitter Ruin song.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Try me!


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

0+n*1 said:


> I'll type those songs as 5w4-3w4-9w1 sx/sp (so-last)


Huh, that's damn close actually :0

I'd type your songs, @0+n*1, as

* *





1st: social 6w7
2nd: sp/sx something
3rd: 9w1
4rd: 9? (melody/video)
5th: 9 and 6


9w1 6w? ?w?

---
@CosinusNiehaus

* *





1st: 3w2
2nd: 6
3rd: 3w2! sp/sx?
4th: sx/sp
5th: 3! so/sp


3w2 6w7 (maybe 9w8) sp/sx

---

Me again:

* *


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

disguise said:


> Me again:


5w6 4w3 9w1 sx/sp

I wavered. Considered 5w4 or even 4w3 as a core based on those videos. I like your taste in music. Sheep, Dog & Wolf is new to me. He's like the groovy cousin of Efterklang and Alexander Tucker. Right up my alley.


Here are my choices:

* *


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey @Zamyatin take a stab:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

estp,estp,estp,istp,estp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU&list=RDTEFKZ-7x7xU#t=5


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> estp,estp,estp,istp,estp
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU&list=RDTEFKZ-7x7xU#t=5


Is this a response to my post or what? Wrong thread though, because this is the enneagram sub, not the MBTI.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Hey @_Zamyatin_ take a stab:


Is this a response to my post or what? This is the "Enneatype the person above you based on their tastes in music" thread.

You've almost got it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ebon said:


> Is this a response to my post or what? This is the "Enneatype the person above you based on their tastes in music" thread.
> 
> You've almost got it.


Thanks for such a pointless quote.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

@Entropic 7w8 or 4w5 

Maybe it depends on your stacking but I think 8s like more mellow music or alternative music. Edgy but not so angry.

I also don't think enneagram types correlate with music  I'm too scared to post what I like because I will be ridiculed by all.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

SweetPickles said:


> @Entropic 7w8 or 4w5
> 
> Maybe it depends on your stacking but I think 8s like more mellow music or alternative music. Edgy but not so angry.
> 
> I also don't think enneagram types correlate with music  I'm too scared to post what I like because I will be ridiculed by all.


lol, well I like a lot of music though I'm definitely biased towards metal. I like songs like K.I.N.G because they energize me; I find the anger and vitality of them very energizing. Just picking 5 was very difficult. I tried to get a broad representation and no, I don't think music must necessarily relate to your enneagram type or something. I think it may relate to your cognitive type to a degree, though, because I can definitely see how I for example prefer Fi-Te or Se-Ni or both in the a lot of songs that I like a lot. I think my stacking is most likely sx/so.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe the next person could attempt my songs from post #130—and perhaps ai.tran.75's song in post #132—before they get lost in the shuffle. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

@Ebon

Have never heard of your music but it's very interesting. Had a hard time with YouTube and seeing your post...maybe why people haven't responded? The 1st song the music sounds 4w5, lyrics 9w1, 2nd song sounds 9 (I had to google the lyrics since I only speak English  )

I will get to the rest later...


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> estp,estp,estp,istp,estp
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU&list=RDTEFKZ-7x7xU#t=5


Oooh I like this song, just heard it for my first time. I think the lyrics are 6w5, the music is really cool. It's really hard to type music heh...4w3? 

I feel very unhip in my music selections.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

SweetPickles said:


> Oooh I like this song, just heard it for my first time. I think the lyrics are 6w5, the music is really cool. It's really hard to type music heh...4w3?
> 
> I feel very unhip in my music selections.


4w3 is in my tri type =) i agree its quite hard to type music


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SweetPickles said:


> I also don't think enneagram types correlate with music  I'm too scared to post what I like because I will be ridiculed by all.


I don't think it necessarily correlate either, but I think this is a fun thread at least. And I wouldn't be too worried about being ridiculed. If someone did that I think you could report them or whatever.

Anyway, as I've said before it's always hard finding songs that "represent" me, but here's some songs I like a lot at least:

* *


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Kink said:


> Anyway, as I've said before it's always hard finding songs that "represent" me, but here's some songs I like a lot at least:


There's a lot of melodrama in the songs, so I think the heart is 4w3. The gut is definitely 8, probably 8w7. The head, which I think is the core, is in the 5/6 line, either 5w6 or 6w5, but I am leaning towards 6w5. I would say the tritype is 6-4-8 sp/sx.

Mine:

* *


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not very good at this but the first feel 6w7 to me
while crystal ball seems 4 somehow and 7 upbeat but a little sad?
The next song feels 6 and 9 to me though the lyrics are hard to hear.
6w7/ 7w6 for the next one
the same with the next ummm

7w6 9w8 4 something?

* *


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Luzy said:


> The head, which I think is the core, is in the 5/6 line, either 5w6 or 6w5, but I am leaning towards 6w5.


Out of curiosity, what gave you the 5ish impression (rather than 7ish)? 

(No new songs for now just type the poster before me to whoever)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

* *


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Kink said:


> Out of curiosity, what gave you the 5ish impression (rather than 7ish)?
> 
> (No new songs for now just type the poster before me to whoever)


I don't know, all the songs are a little bit...dry. They lack the energy of 7. The themes are also very 5ish.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Hey Zamyatin take a stab:


Hmm, somehow I missed this mention. Here are my impressions by song;

Satyricon: Aggressive metal. No strong impression aside from its aggression, though I may just be bad at interpreting metal.

SH3 OST: This one really resonates with me for some reason. Though my mental imagery may have been influenced by my memories of SH3 as well as the image chosen for that video, it gives me an impression of being alone in a dark place, with danger around, and as a result there's a slight, leaping feeling of determination to get through it, a sense that "I will not let this overcome me". The beat in the background is quite determined, and the brass feels resigned in a way. A combination of determination and resignation. And evil somewhere nearby.

Behemoth: Again, I suck at understanding metal. Aside from the typical aggression in metal, the thing that stands out is the use of dark imagery in the music video. A rejection of purity/relishing in the dark side of the human experience?

God is an Astronaut: More of a sense of resignation somehow. Also, the song feels like it's about the end of something. Reminds of me of Godspeed You! Black Emperor in places. There's a sadness to it, and a sense of loss, but it kind of crescendos towards the end of the song in a way I don't feel like I quite understand.

Swallow the Sun: Repeats a lot of the motifs from the previous song. Loss, sadness, resignation, a bleak acceptance of decay. There's an interesting protector/protected note to the lyrics, someone both looking to be protected and offering to protect.


Now, looking back at my notes;

I already know you're an Eight, but I don't know the rest of your tritype, so I'll try to work from there. I can definitely see the Eightish aggression in the Behemoth/Satyricon songs, as well as the emotional hardening that comes with that type here and there. What stands out is the introspective and sad themes in the other three songs. There's a repeated sense of loss as well. I'm guessing a 4w5 image fix? As for a mind fix, nothing really stands out per se, but there's no sign of E7 themes and fear doesn't really seem to be present except somewhat in the SH3 song, so I'm inclined to rule out 6. 5w4, maybe? The doubling up of the 4 from the image fix would definitely explain the sadness and loss.

So I don't derail the thread, here are some songs that click with me.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Uh the threads kinda confusing but me and swordsmen of mana might be skipped so im just putting this here.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Zamyatin said:


> Hmm, somehow I missed this mention. Here are my impressions by song;
> 
> Satyricon: Aggressive metal. No strong impression aside from its aggression, though I may just be bad at interpreting metal.


lol, possible. There's so much metal, though I have a tendency to be drawn to metal that exudes a strong sense of entitled power, etc., or longing/sadness. As an example, I think a lot of thrash metal often exemplifies type 6 like Death Angel:








> SH3 OST: This one really resonates with me for some reason. Though my mental imagery may have been influenced by my memories of SH3 as well as the image chosen for that video, it gives me an impression of being alone in a dark place, with danger around, and as a result there's a slight, leaping feeling of determination to get through it, a sense that "I will not let this overcome me". The beat in the background is quite determined, and the brass feels resigned in a way. A combination of determination and resignation. And evil somewhere nearby.


Yeah, I love this song for possibly similar reasons that you do. I like the sense of isolation and desolation in it. I don't directly associate it with a feeling of having played the game because I haven't though I've seen LPs but that's obvious different from actually having direct game experience (I don't think watching an LP could ever capture how I feel for the game Twilight Princess for example, as it's something you have to directly experience to understand). I also like the sense of resignation that you mention. You're right that it's actually quite 5-ish. 6s can also be resigned but their resignation is so different. Well, head fix for myself idk, because I also have a direct connection to 5 being an 8 but overall, I think I'm likely more 5. I've been leaning 5w6 for head, possibly 6w5 but I think my attachment reasons are more linked to my 8 fears than fears related to type 6. 



> Behemoth: Again, I suck at understanding metal. Aside from the typical aggression in metal, the thing that stands out is the use of dark imagery in the music video. A rejection of purity/relishing in the dark side of the human experience?


Huh, let me go watch it again, I didn't pay attention to the video, really. So ok, I see what you mean, actually, that almost makes the song speak to me even further haha. You are right, the song is a heavy rejection of purity I'd say. I used to have a portion of the lyrics in my sig some time ago:

Art thou Nephilim child
Are ye looking for thy Elysium?
Here among the living trees
Among the fading stars, variability of forms

[...]

As above, so below
Now it's time of the beast

The concept speaks very strongly to me, especially the whole "now it's time of the beast," you have no idea. 



> God is an Astronaut: More of a sense of resignation somehow. Also, the song feels like it's about the end of something. Reminds of me of Godspeed You! Black Emperor in places. There's a sadness to it, and a sense of loss, but it kind of crescendos towards the end of the song in a way I don't feel like I quite understand.


Not surprised you made that connection because post-rock is awesome. But ok, I can't speak for how others understand this portion of the song but it's something I appreciate a lot in general in the arts. It kind of relates to, hm, a sense of redemption, freedom, of letting go, returning to a state of peace before something that kind of feels like "the fall"?, I'm trying to avoid using buzzwords or leading-on phrases, but it's difficult to express beyond that. Kind of makes me think of the ending of True Detective after the hospital visit, or the ending of Darker Than Black. It kind of expressed that sentiment very strongly. 



> Swallow the Sun: Repeats a lot of the motifs from the previous song. Loss, sadness, resignation, a bleak acceptance of decay. There's an interesting protector/protected note to the lyrics, someone both looking to be protected and offering to protect.


Yeah, that's perceptive. That's why I asked you specifically, actually. 



> Now, looking back at my notes;
> 
> I already know you're an Eight, but I don't know the rest of your tritype, so I'll try to work from there. I can definitely see the Eightish aggression in the Behemoth/Satyricon songs, as well as the emotional hardening that comes with that type here and there. What stands out is the introspective and sad themes in the other three songs. There's a repeated sense of loss as well. I'm guessing a 4w5 image fix?



* *




Actually, looking back, I can see a lot of 8 themes in the other sadder songs too, especially in Echoes and Falling World. Echoes touches on the notion of redemption and loss of innocence in 8, I think, and the longing for that. Similarly, Falling World touches on this too:

But like *all good*, our hope fades away

I also think the notion of protection stems from how 8 feels they weren't protected from the bad of the world, and I think the relationship between the narrator and the other person they are trying to protect reflects this too and how 8s project their sense of innocence on others, seeking to redeem themselves by protecting those they see as innocent.

I also think the song reflects a lot of sx themes of seeking and needing intimacy. But you are right on the 4-fix, though I type it as 4w3. 



> As for a mind fix, nothing really stands out per se, but there's no sign of E7 themes and fear doesn't really seem to be present except somewhat in the SH3 song, so I'm inclined to rule out 6. 5w4, maybe? The doubling up of the 4 from the image fix would definitely explain the sadness and loss.


Plausible. Going through my playlist on the phone, trying to find actual head type songs I relate to is:











> So I don't derail the thread, here are some songs that click with me.


1: I already know this band and this song. It has this sense of ominous detachment, the fear of the outside. I think the build-up of the song has this sense of urgency, this need to experience, but it's frantic, kind of like the walls coming down suddenly coming down, that one can't hold it inside much longer or one will explode. After the urgency there's this calm, but at the end of it, it seems to belie that maybe it was just a lie. 

2: The song seems quite resentful and how it turns out how you initially like someone and as you continue to get to know this person, you keep up the liking facade but internally you start to resent them more and more. There's also this confusion, that you kind of want to like them, that you should like them, but then you really don't. The style of the song seems pretty repressed and resentful too. Another thing is how there's this idea of seeing someone's true nature and how it's kind of revealing to admit this but the style of the song doesn't change more than feeling somewhat more justified. 

3: Lyrics are very moralizing but there's this questioning of one's own inner rightness but still kind of secretly envying and longing for to indulge in all the things seen as corrupt but at the same time this holding back, to not dare to allow oneself to indulge. Got to live up to one's own sense of rightness. There's this angry resentment in the song, subtle angriness but not allowed to be fully experienced or be felt as such. Just like the second song, there is actually little stylistical change in the composition but continues in the same way, almost like it must uphold and not dare to deviate. 

4: The lyrics are so moralistic and resentful. This entire notion of thinking of doing the right thing but then fearing the judgement and being judged for it anyway, and a lot of self-correcting behavior associated with it. There's also this sense of desperation to it, like looking for someone or something else for help, to support and prove one's goodness, especially towards the end, a little like, look how much I give, why do I never get anything in return?

5: Hm, there's a lot of self-entitlement in this song. A lot of looking down upon and holier-than-thou and trying to stand above the rest and if you can't, then you will bring them down with you as to prove your own worth to them. The song also has that uptight self-righteousness as well. Very self-conscentious too.

Summary: 
All your songs except the last one were very 1-ish in their themes and presentation. I didn't see much in terms of head or image except in the last two and the first one, where I thought 4 had some 2-ish themes and 5 seemed to fall very closely on the 3-6 axis but seemd more 3-ish. The first song is difficult to pin down, not sure where I'd place it in the enneagram. At some level it seems 5-ish, but at some other level I could also see frustration triad and how frustration triad types keep chasing something they can never quite have.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

* *


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

@Entropic
8, 4, not sure about head type. Sx/so?

Here are some songs I heard about lately that I find interesting.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ummon said:


> @Entropic
> 8, 4, not sure about head type. Sx/so?
> 
> Here are some songs I heard about lately that I find interesting.


Going off lyrics: 

1: I already know this song and it's a type 3 song. Focus on success, becoming better than everyone else, a sense of being destined to greatness and also focus on building greatness. Social instinct. So/sx I guess. A little 8 but little. 

2: It's on the 3-6 axis but mostly 6-like.

3: Very 3-ish too, a lot of 3-ish self-entitlement in it. 

4: Not sure tbh, seems 3/7, something.

5: More 3.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Some of the songs I relate to at some moments of my life. Some of these I have already posted somewhere in the forum.


* *


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

0+n*1 said:


> Some of the songs I relate to at some moments of my life. Some of these I have already posted somewhere in the forum.


Tritptych Pt 3- Powerful song. I'd never head it before. Don't think it's type-specific, though.
Dragonfly- 9
Ghost- I can see 6, some sort of 8-9 combo maybe
Last Time- 6 and 9
Drove Through Ghosts to Get Here- I don't know, but I liked the song. Maybe 6.

I tried to find lyrics videos this time. They're in the description for this video:




















2:06- 3:20 is the best part:


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

watch?v=SV2TcOgHxrM* Android Lust- My Kingdom for a God *

watch?v=YOz0QZSHYCY* Martha Tilton- And the Angels Sing 
*
watch?v=Cr-SqRWImmI *Marina and the Diamonds- Oh No! *

watch?v=NdpfrKLH-iA *Massive Attack- Black Milk *

*Ok, I think that is enough. Just paste these things after youtube dot com. (Have to spell it out b/c n00b.) Try to get my tritype if you can. No cheating. *


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think this may be enlightening because, overall, my musical taste is quite wide-ranging, cutting across rock, jazz and blues from the '50s to present and I'm not sure how it may relate to enneagram or personality in general. I have a huge music collection that encompasses all of that and more... however, I definitely have a musical "home base"... a sweet spot that centers on music that provides a visceral "punch" yet maintains a sense of melody. That punch can come from a driving bass line, pounding percussion, wailing horns, searing guitars or powerful vocals. I also like complex arrangements that layer different instruments, part and counterpart playing off one another and creating that classic "wall of sound".

Another factor... the harder and edgier the music, the more relaxing and stress relieving I find it. Although I like much of it in smaller doses, I find that listening to a steady stream of simpler folk and singer-songwriter music extremely stressful.

One thing you should NOT take into account is the lyrics... to me, they essentially do not exist in music. The voice is just an instrument... it's the sound that matters, not the words. I could not tell you more than a few catch phrases from songs I have been avidly listening to for 40 years. For example, I'm a guy who came of age in the 70's in New Jersey... how many times in my life do you think I've heard Springsteen's "Born to Run"?... yet, beyond "baby, we were born to run", I could not recite a single line from that song.

So... here is a sampling of my musical home base / core:


* *


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

@_jcal_ , 7w8 3w4 1w2 sx/sp


It's really hard to pick only 5, I just went with the mood I'm in now rather than try to describe my whole personality.


* *


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

All lyrics in the spoilers.






* *




*"Glorious"*

Rose-tinted view
And satellites that compromise the truth
I wanted more
With the cuts and the bruises
Touch my face
A hopeless embrace

Faith, it drives me away
But it turns me on
Like a strangers love
It rockets through the universe
It fuels the lies, it feeds the curse
We, too, could be glorious

I need to believe
But I still want more
With the cuts and the bruises
Don't close the door
On what you adore

Faith, it drives me away
But it turns me on
Like a strangers love
It rockets through the universe
It fuels the lies, it feeds the curse
We, too, could be glorious










* *




*"Unbreakable"*

Where are the people that accused me?
The ones who beat me down and bruised me
They hide just out of sight
Can't face me in the light
They'll return but I'll be stronger

_[Chorus:]_
God, I want to dream again
Take me where I've never been
I want to go there
This time I'm not scared
Now I am unbreakable, it's unmistakable
No one can touch me
Nothing can stop me

Sometimes it's hard to just keep going
But faith is moving without knowing
Can I trust what I can't see?
To reach my destiny
I want to take control but I know better

_[Chorus]_

Forget the fear it's just a crutch
That tries to hold you back
And turn your dreams to dust
All you need to do is just trust













* *






*"I Will Not Bow"*

Fall

Now the dark begins to rise
Save your breath, it's far from over
Leave the lost and dead behind
Now's your chance to run for cover

I don't want to change the world
I just wanna leave it colder
Light the fuse and burn it up
Take the path that leads to nowhere

All is lost again
But I'm not giving in

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

Fall

Watch the end through dying eyes
Now the dark is taking over
Show me where forever dies
Take the fall and run to Heaven

All is lost again
But I'm not giving in

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

And I'll survive, paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I am not proud, cold-blooded fake
I will shut the world away

Open your eyes!

I will not bow
I will not break
I will shut the world away
I will not fall
I will not fade
I will take your breath away

And I'll survive; paranoid
I have lost the will to change
And I am not proud, cold-blooded fake
I will shut the world away

Fall!











* *




*"Blow Me Away"*

_[Verse 1:]_
They fall in line
One at a time
Ready to play
(I can't see them anyway)
No time to lose
We've got to move
Steady your helm
(I am losing sight again)

_[Bridge:]_
Fire your guns
It's time to run
Blow me away
(I will stay, in the mess I made)
After the fall
We'll shake it off
Show me the way

_[Chorus:]_
Only the strongest will survive
Lead me to heaven, when we die
I am the shadow on the wall
I'll be the one to save us all

_[Verse 2:]_
There's nothing left
So save your breath
Lying in wait
(Caught inside this tidal wave)
Your cover's blown
No where to go
Holding your fate
(Loaded I will walk alone)

_[Bridge:]_
Fire your guns
It's time to run
Blow me away
(I will stay, in the mess I made)
After the fall
We'll shake it off
Show me the way

_[Chorus]_

You wanted it back
DON'T MAKE ME MAD!
ENOUGH!
DIE!

_[Chorus]_

...save us all









* *






Stay away from me
Build a fortress
And shield your beliefs
Touch the divine
As we fall in line

Can I believe
When I don't trust
All your theories
Turn to dust
I choose to hide
From the all seeing eye

Destroy this City of Delusion
Break these walls down
I will avenge
Justify my reasons
With your blood

You'll not rest
Settle for less
Until you guzzle
And squander what's left
Do not deny
That you live and let die

Destroy this City of Delusion
Break these walls down
I will avenge
Justify my reasons
With your blood

Destroy this City of Delusion
Break these walls down
I will avenge
Justify my reasons
With your blood


----------



## detgfrsh (Nov 28, 2013)

"Glorious" strikes me as 6-ish
"Unbreakable", "I will not bow", and "Blow me away" have themes of strength and survival that I would say are 8-ish
"City of Delusion" - mix of 6 and 8, maybe. I'm not as sure about this one.


* *





Rise Against - Black Masks & Gasoline





Kill Hannah - Race the Dream





In Flames - Cloud Connected





Amesoeurs - Faux Semblants




Youtube has the lyrics translated to English for this one

Fababy - Dans Mon Monde feat Soprano




Couldn't find a version with translated lyrics. There are probably translated lyrics somewhere online if you don't speak French.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

@detgfrsh
1) Has lots of 6 and 4 vibes. "One day I'll turn these thoughts into screams, at a world that turned its back down on me" in particular is full of 6ish indignation towards rejection and betrayal.

2) More 6, though this time because of the possessive, partner-idealizing mindset in the lyrics. Fear of the world, which wants to "tear us apart", is dismissed because "we'll race the dream together".

3) This entire song attacks the fear of the person it's directed towards. "People like you/You live in a dream world/You despise the outside/And you fear you're the next one" is followed by aggression against that fear "This is the hour/We bring it down". Very CP 6.

4) This one gave me a strong 4 vibe, with maybe a 3 wing. "Je deviens transparente/J'oublie nos existence/de faux semblants/dont je deviens l'apparence" is full of the fear of identity erasure, of becoming inauthentic by allowing the pretenses of social life to take over one's own identity.

5) Isolation and loneliness. Very 4.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

detgfrsh said:


> "Unbreakable", "I will not bow", and "Blow me away" have themes of strength and survival that I would say are 8-ish


No, I see these as very much 6. 6s are also concerned about strength and survival, more so than 8 imo.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=116801" target="_blank">Zamyatin</a></i></span>

1) Feels very imaginative to me. Definitely thought of a 1, but feels more 5-ish to me.
2) Psuedo-aggressive post-relationship song, feels like a 6.
3) Full of wonder and is humane, definitely a 1.
4) Pretty mysterious and seductive. Feels like a 4.
5) Another one of those wonderous, and humane tunes. A 1.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

7w8? Very good music, I must say. Big Massive Attack fan myself. 

Seems very intense yet action-oriented. Background music for a spy movie. 

___________________ 

I'm gonna mess with y'all and just post songs with minimal lyrics.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

I actually think your music taste fits 3w4 pretty well. Your music to me is in the dull direction for my taste. So it was heart triad type 3w4. Because it was kind of sad to me, but not yet as sad and sensitive as a pure type 4. It was probably not type 9 because it was not chill enough I would say. So a type 3, with an artistic wing seems pretty fitting.

My turn.


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

The first song made me think 9, or 7. The last song sounds like the woes of a 2, but it screams "NF" more than it gives me the impression that you actually are a 2. All of your selections are upbeat with an element of lightheartedness. My guess: 7w8.


* *



















I'm done editing, I promise...


----------



## DangerousWoman (Jul 30, 2016)

1w2 6w5 3w4 sx/sp ??


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

2w3, 269 sp/sx

I'll post some of my most recent findings


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

First track sounds terrifying which makes me think head type and probably 6, attachment type because it sounds so mechanical
[It reminds me of A Wrinkle in Time, the planet where everyone is controlled by a computer and the children all bounce their balls in unison]

Second track has a melancholy feeling, sounds like an empty autumn day, 'run run run' sounds 6 or maybe 3 I think, industrial sounds always make me think head type though

Third track...makes me think of 6 integration to 9, has a very melancholy feeling too. Music is a combination is a combination of comforting and unsettling. "Nothing seems to be like it seems" "you have to lose hope just to be free again" 

Fourth is interesting because the lyrics sound very nice and emotional but the music itself sounds detached. 3?

Fifth track also sounds terrifying :shocked: very 6 lyrically, I think w5...'doesn't mean I'm going to jump in, but I'll put on my swimming set cause I know I'm gonna get wet'

Overall 6w5 3w4 9w8 sp/so I think

__________________________________________________

Hard to choose songs, want to get a variety based on songs I listen to most frequently but also choose songs that are meaningful to me; I listen to a lot of dumb filler music which I genuinely enjoy but idk

I mean I don't want to spoil my favorite songs with over-listening and it depends on my mood and such at the time

These first few songs are slower and more ponderous than what I listen to on a daily basis I guess























[lyrics aren't important for the last one, just example of the kind of music I listen to more on a daily basis, this general vibe and sound is the kind of music I listen to more commonly]

edit: actually I will translate roughly


* *





Pretty girls can never sit still 
They're ready day and night to dance and make merry
To change their followers and light it up in the discotheque [terrible translation sorry]
Fly somewhere at the edge of the world, but one day all the same
She'll find him
And it even doesn't matter
What's in the movies.

I can tell, you want to tell me something [dear, quieter]
If you want, then of course I am 'for' [sit closer]
Embrace me and look me in the eyes [yes, I see it]
Something important you want to tell me [sit closer]
I'll answer, if you want to know [dear, quieter]
What I want I'll also tell you [closer, closer]
And for those who didn't love ever [closer]
It's hard to understand [closer]

Romance! - in airplanes
Romance - in automobiles
Romance - at resorts
Romance - oh, girls, I fell in love

And a carousel of calls and SMSs flew by
Nightly meetings at a friend's and caffès espresso
And the stage of jealousy, scandal, exiling the friend
And so on in a vicious cycle but on that matter all the same
You'll fall in love with him
Your only one
Your own one


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

I love that first song, it has an emotional, clear voice and a storytelling angle. Feels somewhat 4ish with that undercurrent of jealousy. After listening to the rest of your songs, this one stands out as unusual from your normal stylistic tastes. What does that mean enneagramically? No idea. 

2nd song, not sure. I suppose 2ish for the whole other focus?

Seems like there's a theme of adventure and exploration with your music... something about Celtic styling always makes me think of the high seas. Again a rather other-focused song; your music seems too connected for a 3 but 2 and 4 feel fairly relevant.

More world travel! I'm... not really sure what this song means, so I'm unsure of it typologically. Songs that have non "me/I" focuses tend to strike me as So-first just out of uniqueness, though.

This last one's much more poppy (appeals to me, heh), but still has the worldwide feel of your music preferences. Unlike the previous song, slight Sx-leaning in lyrics though not in musical style. I really like it, by the way.

Overall probably would've gone for a 4, but hey, that's close... right? Would probably put the instinctual subtype as Sx/So or So/Sx. No real Sp-themes. 

-----------

Fair warning, I love showtunes and pop music that sounds happy but is actually depressing, so that's the level of girliness you're dealing with here. I freaking love Taylor Swift. 






















* *




my personal interpretation is that my music tastes match my instinctual subtype


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Stellafera thanks! I hadn't thought of my music having a worldwide theme but I guess it does!

Your first song, I hadn't heard the English version before - I like this singer, he seems really 3ish. esp this music video :laughing:

Not typing your songs obviously because that would ruin the game, just wanted to add that


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree that they match your instincts (So/Sp). 
The second song didn't work, but the 1st and 3rd had certain 3 vibes and seem image focused in general, the 3rd more 3w4. I think that singer in general is a 3. The 4th seemed more disconnected from that and I can't think of where to pin it, more sx themes... but "sing like you think no one's listening", "loud and out of key" the song still feels like it... either 3 or 6. 
_________
Songs :applause::applause:

* *








and








I think they both have a similar energy to them, even if the later is much more 'polite'. Both are mock-y.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

-----
EDIT 1: Sorry @**, I mistook the line in your post for the top of your signature and thought you hadn't included any songs for analysis! I'm looking at them now...

EDIT 2: @O_o I could see both as either One or Seven, because they're both fun and not taking themselves seriously, but as you point out the mocking tone specifically, which could also be interpreted as mischievous, I guess that's a big part of what you get from them, so core One. Mocking is a form of criticism. I would guess Social first because the lyrics of the first one are not written as if aimed at specific people, more like it's mocking a social phenomenon.
------


Selecting was hard, so I went systematic. One of each category:

A favourite *chill out* song

* *











A favourite *happy* song

* *











A favourite *sad* song

* *











A favourite *love* song (well, it sounds like a love song, though it's actually about zen training and spiritual awakening, "satori") 

* *











A favourite *none-of-the-above*

* *


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

^ SKIP THIS AND DO MY PAL ABOVE ^

* *






compulsiverambler said:


> -----
> EDIT 1: Sorry @**, I mistook the line in your post for the top of your signature and thought you hadn't included any songs for analysis! I'm looking at them now...
> 
> EDIT 2: @** I could see both as either One or Seven, because they're both fun and not taking themselves seriously, but as you point out the mocking tone specifically, which could also be interpreted as mischievous, I guess that's a big part of what you get from them, so core One. Mocking is a form of criticism. I would guess Social first because the lyrics of the first one are not written as if aimed at specific people, more like it's mocking a social phenomenon.


Appreciate it! I agree with Social first, as the first song is a satire over the privileged and self righteous youth. All of their songs criticize a kind of social phenomenon, when I think of it. Anyways, danke - seven vibes without the seven theme.


----------

